# Moonshiners - Tv show



## katwillny (Feb 10, 2013)

So this show has opened up a whole new taste for me.  I have been experimenting a lot with different flavors of moonshine. Some i have purchased online and some I got from a friend. So far my favorite mix is the straight flavor mixed with Cherry 7Up and Ocean Spray Ruby Red juice. Straight Shots are good but they put me under quick. Tickle for president. No, I am not posting and sipping. Gotta be up early.


----------



## fox9988 (Feb 11, 2013)

Try "Apple Pie", google search for recipes.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 11, 2013)

Every time Tickle says "Aint nothin easy about making moonshine", I think- if you were hammered all the time, then it would be a lot easier


----------



## lukem (Feb 11, 2013)

One of my friends joined the Marines right out of high school and ended up getting stationed at Parris Island as an instructor.  When he would come back home he'd bring a couple gallons of moonshine.  That stuff was rough....white lightning for sure.

There's a local guy here who makes some and it is actually drinkable.  He bottles it and throws in a few scraps of white oak...helps mellow it out some....some.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 11, 2013)

I just picture it tasting like Everclear.... good for starting a fire, or running your car... that's about it!


----------



## lukem (Feb 11, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I just picture it tasting like Everclear.... good for starting a fire, or running your car... that's about it!


 
Not even that good...degreasing engines or thinning paint.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 11, 2013)

I had some real moonshine just a couple of months ago. He had two different kinds, one was from a corn mash and the other some sort of grape. I never expected the corn one to be so sweet and just all around good. All homemade and with a countertop water distiller of all things.


----------



## lukem (Feb 11, 2013)

I imagine there a people who make moonshine to drink and have it taste pretty not bad...and others who make it to get belligerently drunk as quick as possible and don't care how bad it tastes.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 11, 2013)

P.S. I've got some timber ground and some bibs (see my avatar). All I need now is a mullet and to stop wearing a shirt with my bibs. I wanna be on that show.

Either that, or they should make a new show and I'll build a fancy schmancy still inside a pristine lab and wear a labcoat, goggles, and rubber gloves and I'll be the Breaking Bad version of a moonshiner (without the murders and other violence).


----------



## lukem (Feb 11, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> P.S. I've got some timber ground and some bibs (see my avatar). All I need now is a mullet and to stop wearing a shirt with my bibs. I wanna be on that show.
> 
> Either that, or they should make a new show and I'll build a fancy schmancy still inside a pristine lab and wear a labcoat, goggles, and rubber gloves and I'll be the Breaking Bad version of a moonshiner (without the murders and other violence).


 
You're going to have to jettison a few teeth too.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 11, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> P.S. I've got some timber ground and some bibs (see my avatar). All I need now is a mullet and to stop wearing a shirt with my bibs. I wanna be on that show.
> 
> Either that, or they should make a new show and I'll build a fancy schmancy still inside a pristine lab and wear a labcoat, goggles, and rubber gloves and I'll be the Breaking Bad version of a moonshiner (without the murders and other violence).


 
Right up until the them infernal revenuers catch up with ya.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nah. It's all for TV, so the easy thing to do is ACT like what you are doing is illegal, but in your contract have the network pick up the bill to have a still registered and licensed and they can also pick up the tab on the taxes for the sales you make.

At the end of the day, you make a fake still, run water through it, taste the water and say "wooooo that's hot" act like the cops are hot on your tail and sleep easy.


----------



## northwinds (Feb 11, 2013)

There's a distillery in Gatlinburg, TN called Old Smokey Distillery that makes legal moonshine based on the old time recipes.  I tried a bunch of varieties
in the Tasting Room and thought it was very drinkable.  Bought a pint mason jar of their White Lightnin', and I cannot drink it straight up at home. Just tastes
very harsh to me, and I drink my good bourbon or scotch straight up.  I try to get guests to drink it at every opportunity   But haven't had a lot of takers so
there the almost full mason jar continues to sit in the liquor cabinet.


----------



## lukem (Feb 11, 2013)

That's how the stuff my buddy brought back from SC.  It was a conversation piece and/or something you'd get unsuspecting guests to try.  I think a jar lasted a couple years.


----------



## Panhandler (Feb 11, 2013)

Junior Johnson the NASCAR guy has his own flavored batches in the liquor stores now.
http://www.juniorsmidnightmoon.com/


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 11, 2013)

If you can buy it at the licker store it aint shine. it's just hard likker.


----------



## pen (Feb 11, 2013)

Panhandler said:


> Junior Johnson the NASCAR guy has his own flavored batches in the liquor stores now.
> http://www.juniorsmidnightmoon.com/


 
That stuff is tooo sweet for my taste.

I make my own hard cider and beer. If I hadn't once seen ATF take someone down in college, never to be seen again, I'd be making shine too.

As far as the show goes, can't stand to watch that fake reality programing. Even if it's entertaining, something about having "fake reality" just bothers me.

pen


----------



## corey21 (Feb 11, 2013)

I watch that show great show. I have drunk shine before love the taste of it.


----------



## katwillny (Feb 11, 2013)

northwinds said:


> There's a distillery in Gatlinburg, TN called Old Smokey Distillery that makes legal moonshine based on the old time recipes. I tried a bunch of varieties in the Tasting Room and thought it was very drinkable. Bought a pint mason jar of their White Lightnin', and I cannot drink it straight up at home. Just tastes


I actually ordered some Old Smokey but it wasnt strong enough compared to the stuff i get from my buddy. Jr Johnson's is decent but again not as strong.
Yes Ticle is alwasy Hammered.. "Aint Nothing Illegal Until You get Caauuuught"


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 11, 2013)

Just do not drink any shine with methanol in it. Wood alcohol will make you go blind, or worse, kill you. You need to toss the first and last of what comes out of the still which has the bad alcohol, what they call, 'cutting off the head and the tail.'

That show is funny, but if you read online about it in the state of VA, the state claims it is BS. The state got tons of calls from people wondering why these people are not getting busted, when in fact they are either legit, or they are just making water for show. Same with the ATF. The ATF  would not go easy on this type of stuff. If you do not think so, look at what happened to several outfits on that logging show Axemen. OSHA showed up (fast) and fined or closed several logging operations down, and the guy that was fishing logs out of the rivers in WA state was shut down hard and fast by state authorities. If you want people's attention, put what you are doing on TV.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 12, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> If you do not think so, look at what happened to several outfits on that logging show Axemen. OSHA showed up (fast) and fined or closed several logging operations down,​


 
Haven't seen a real logging operation on that show in years. 



StihlHead said:


> the guy that was fishing logs out of the rivers in WA state was shut down hard and fast by state authorities.​


 
Isn't he the same guy that re-located to Florida (S&S Logging) and his son is _still _on that show? (The father passed last year from cancer.)


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 12, 2013)

I do not watch that show any more, so I do not know. It was obviously staged, comparing it to what I have had experienced with typical cable yarding and timber falling in central west Oregon and northern California. I bailed on that show when those fools were tossing yoder cables like fishing lines, and that guy was fishing logs out of the rivers in WA. Some hot-headed guy that got into fights on the show made the news here for beating some guy up out in Banks or Vernonia. He put the guy in the hospital. There were several articles on the TV show here after the first several years, and all the crews that were filmed were inspected by OSHA soon after. Compared to them never being inspected before they were on TV: all the inspectors had to do was watch the show and hand out violations. Similar thing happened in Alaska to those gold prospectors. As soon as they found anything worthwhile, they were shut down and had to pay all kinds of fees and fines and whatever else. They left Alaska and went to Sough America I think is was.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 12, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> They left Alaska and went to Sough America I think is was.​


 
I follow that one, they're still up there in Alaska.


----------



## Redlegs (Feb 12, 2013)

I follow the AxeMen off and on, but just to see what the swamp man will do next.  I have been to LA, and therre are a BUNCH of folks just like that down there.  :>)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 12, 2013)

I understand the dangers involved, but it seems a bit too nanny-statish to not let ya make it for your own consumption.


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 12, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I understand the dangers involved, but it seems a bit too nanny-statish to not let ya make it for your own consumption.


 
Its not the danger, its the taxes. Ever since the Whiskey Rebellion when George Washington was president, the government has been running on tax on booze. It was not until income tax was invented that they could even consider prohibition. The US was founded on booze taxes, and in many places is still run on it (WA state has _really_ high booze tax).


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 12, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Its not the danger, its the taxes. Ever since the Whiskey Rebellion when George Washington was president, the government has been running on tax on booze. It was not until income tax was invented that they could even consider prohibition. The US was founded on booze taxes, and in many places is still run on it (WA state has _really_ high booze tax).


I know that's why they make it illegal, I should have said the dangers are the only reason they should be able to even try to use. I'd pay the $2-3 a quart tax to make it myself. I could imagine a lot of initial poisonings and explosions if they allowed it.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 13, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> That show is funny, but if you read online about it in the state of VA, the state claims it is BS. The state got tons of calls from people wondering why these people are not getting busted, when in fact they are either legit, or they are just making water for show



I thought the same thing, how could a cable network make a show about "illegal" activity? Far from reality TV or even entertainment IMHO as most crap on TV these days but it has PO'd the VA authorities. 
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-moonshiners-doesnt-show-illegal-moonshining/

I do see all kinds of "mason jar whiskey" at the liquor store now though so it's done something for legal distillaries. I'll stick to my single malt scotch, no turpentine for me


----------



## willyswagon (Feb 14, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> If you can buy it at the licker store it aint shine. it's just hard likker.


 
I own a trademark that says otherwise.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 14, 2013)

There is a rock-a-billy band I love and see every time they come around called Southern Culture On The Skids, or SCOTS to their fans.  They sing a song called "liquored up and laquered down" about their girlfriend drinking and having big hair. This thread made me think of them.  Look them up on you tube - Voodoo Cadillac is another great song.


----------

